# Shark from the serf help



## Hofnar (Jan 31, 2010)

I live in myrtle and would like to do some shark surf fishing where can I do this well fallowing all the laws and regs? :beer:


----------



## brandonhollaway (May 22, 2010)

I would look at edisto or folly island , shouldnt be to long of a drive, and we catch good numbers of sharks there, lots of blacktips, and lemonsharks, atlantic sharpnose, and fine tooth. Other wise any place in mytle beach, or horry county for that matter is a no no. Are you planing on surf casting, or using yak baits? Jw, You can pm if you have any questions or rigs etc, as I am allways willing to help a fellow sharker.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

just dont use any huge tackle or kayaks. use whole or cut fish,circle hooks and wire! They cant prove what youre after as long as you are within reason.Or fish as you please and in some cases(as such as mine years back), any competant attorney will get you out of any silly fine/harrasment from "law enforcement". No chum,No yaks,No king mackeral or sting ray baits and no 12/o's!!!!! have fun and good luck!! send pics of what all you get!!


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

Go below GC pier about 1/4 mile, you leave Horry county. Fish for shark all you want. Ask skink exact location, good luck!:fishing:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i think theres a sign that shows the county divide


----------



## clawdad (Mar 15, 2010)

you can always go right on the other side of the jetties to huntington state park. Although I have caught nothing but baby sharks at best.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Go here and read the surf handbook.........

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/

Here's what we do....











This year were going to go at night and see what Happens????


----------



## jrabon18 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Head to Georgetown County*

It's perfectly fine to shark fish there. Whatever you do, don't listen to pogeymoe as his suggestions tend to be illegal. No reason to try to cover up the fact that you are shark fishing in Horry county when you can just head a short way down to Georgetown.


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

pogeymoe I think you just don't like to follow the rules!


----------



## Hofnar (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks guys that should help, I plan on paddlinmg the bait out on yak then sitting on my cooler! Ill let you lknow how it goes,


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Look at Shark Leader 101 in the bible/library.Very good info.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

pogeymoe said:


> any competant attorney will get you out of any silly fine/harrasment from "law enforcement".


That should say it all. If an attorney is involved...you've gone too far


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

The Skink said:


> That should say it all. If an attorney is involved...you've gone too far


Yep that pretty much sums it up. 
Haven't been here in a while started river fishing again, at least I can bring eatable fish home from the river. I'm sick of driving to the beach and throwing back 13 1/2 " Flounder. Its 12+ miles to the ocean, 1 mile to the river. I'm not even going to renew my Salt water licenses this year. I may get one this fall if the oil don't hit the oyster beds.


----------



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

can't keep them off the hook with fresh mullet at Pawleys this week


----------

